# Site Error???



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone else getting this error???....

DEBUG MODE

Line : 112
File : smtp.php

Get it when posting a PM to anyone.

Cheers
Red


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm getting the same thing all the time in posts and PMs.

The posts are being added but that DEBUG error is displayed each time.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

me too


----------

